# Do I resemble tupac?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Do I look like tupac?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

No

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Intuition24 (Oct 18, 2010)

ya that red x looks just like him


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol my bad my picture wasn't there I added it but I deleted it.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

No, not really


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, but with fewer bullet holes and less decomposition.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you do.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Please put a bandanna around your head and some tinfoil on your nose. It's the only way we'll know for sure.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

No

sorry bro. :/


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, you do. Not like twins but maybe his brother.


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe a bit.

Try recording yourself and yell "WEST SIDE TILL I DIE!"


Then I'll be sure.


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe a bit.

Try recording yourself and yell "WEST SIDE TILL I DIE!"


Then I'll be sure.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can see it a bit.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

actually, i see the resemblance. it's more in the eyes if anything else. similar nose and lip structure, but mainly in the eyes. this has surprised me come to find out. kudos for the look alike.


----------



## JenovaProject (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree that its in the eyes. <3 Tupac.


----------



## gambit (Jun 24, 2010)

A wise Chinese man once said "Don't get up in Tupac's grill unless you're willing to charcoal hamburgers". I think he has a point.


----------



## NateBoiWhite (Sep 6, 2010)

you look like tube sock


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Yall kinda look the same


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

jc22 said:


> maybe a bit.
> 
> Try recording yourself and yell "west side till i die!"
> 
> ...


eastcoastgonnaboast


----------



## DirtyMink (Oct 28, 2011)

You look like Tupac if we were looking at him caught in a hurricane. 

You have some minute resemblence though. Maybe some other angles would help or hurt.


----------

